# Finished my vivarium.... now I just need a little buddy to call it home :D (pics)



## TPO (Aug 14, 2011)

I decided after the passing of my Leo, Cynder, that I'd build a completely new vivarium set-up in case I decide to get another gecko. Now I'm not quite at the point of getting another one just yet. That'll probably come next year sometime but I had a lot of fun building the caves etc so I thought I'd share on here and see what everyone thinks. Couple of things before anyone points it out. The water and food bowls aren't in the photo because I hadn't put them in yet  The middle hide will be the moist hide and I have made a removable plastic "inside" for the cave that will contain the moss for easy containment/cleaning. Anyway let me know what you think


----------



## Zakk (Oct 15, 2008)

i think you should tell me which method. You used. Looks brill!


----------



## TPO (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty much the same method I've seen others on here use. The log thing is just a toilet roll tube covered in plaster (it's plaster that comes in bandage like rolls and you dip it in water and place strips of it on) then grouted, painted and varnished. The caves were polystyrene with extra bits glued on for texturing, then plastered, then grouted and then varnished. The plants and background were bought online. I'm really happy with how it turned out though.


----------



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice, Well done


----------



## Lexicious (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice, I'm thinking I may start a custom viv soon. This certainly gives me the inspiration to get started.


----------



## snakess (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww lovely.


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Look mint


----------



## drstevo (May 22, 2012)

Excellent job! Starting a new project soon myself 
Just a question, what size are the artificial plants you have hanging there?


----------



## TPO (Aug 14, 2011)

drstevo said:


> Excellent job! Starting a new project soon myself
> Just a question, what size are the artificial plants you have hanging there?



Thanks. There are 5 plants in there total. The longest is 12 inches and the other 4 are I think 8. I got them from there Vivariums, Reptile Supplies & Live Food. Should have exact sizes on there.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

i think you should let me move in there :whistling2:

its brill!


----------

